# 2345BLD Relay 11:05.88



## Ollie (Nov 14, 2013)

Spoiler: Scrambles



2) U2 F' R' F' R2 F' R2 F' U2 
3) F2 L' D F U' R U' F2 R B' U2 L2 B' R2 B D2 B2 D2 B U2 
4) F R u' L2 U2 u f2 u' f F2 L' F' R' f u2 R' D' R2 L2 D2 u2 L f' D' R' f2 r2 D2 U2 u' L2 f2 B2 D' F R' L' F2 D' R 
5) L2 R2 r' d2 r F' D d r f2 d f2 u' D' F' U' b u R2 r2 F' l2 D2 b2 L2 l b' B f' U2 r' u' F' B' D U l u' f' U' R2 b D2 B2 l2 d2 u' B' D' U' F2 R2 L2 l r2 F B' L2 d R2





Spoiler: Breakdown and stats, if anyone's interested:



_Memo (sentences from letter pairs)_

5BLD: 'Initial' memo = 2:18, Review = 1:18 (3:36 in total)
4BLD: 'Initial' memo: 0:57, Review = 0:17 (1:14 in total)
3BLD: Memo: 0:31
2BLD: Memo: 0:12

_Execution (3-style commutators)_

2BLD: 0:13
3BLD: 0:30
4BLD: 1:23
5BLD: 3:16

The memo for 2 and 3 were slow because on my last two attempts I kept forgetting straight away, rendering the previous 5 minutes a complete waste of time. Safety first


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2013)

Whaaaaaat. You're ridiculous Ollie. How much information was it roughly?


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 14, 2013)

Not human.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 14, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Whaaaaaat. You're ridiculous Ollie. How much information was it roughly?



About 144 letters, I think


----------



## TDM (Nov 14, 2013)

Faster than my 2 cube MBLD, and I think I'm about the same speed as you at 3x3. Either my BLD sucks or you're just ridiculously fast... actually I think it's probably both.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2013)

Ollie said:


> About 144 letters, I think



You reviewed each puzzle yet had only slightly over 2 seconds per letter O_O.


----------



## A Leman (Nov 14, 2013)

TDM said:


> Faster than my 2 cube MBLD, and I think I'm about the same speed as you at 3x3. Either my BLD sucks or you're just ridiculously fast... actually I think it's probably both.



Get Off and just go away!! be productive and stop distracting yourself with this website TDM! 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?14125-The-quot-I-quit-pause-return-change-etc-quot-thread&p=921586#post921586

Also, Good job Ollie. Your memo is getting better and better!


----------



## TDM (Nov 14, 2013)

A Leman said:


> Get Off and just go away!! be productive and stop distracting yourself with this website TDM!


Oh yea forgot k bye


----------



## Iggy (Nov 14, 2013)

Awesome, faster than my 5BLD PB


----------



## kcl (Nov 14, 2013)

Ollie said:


> About 144 letters, I think



Dang.. Have you ever done 6 or 7bld?


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 14, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Dang.. Have you ever done 6 or 7bld?



I'm pretty sure he has 6BLD UWR.


----------



## kcl (Nov 14, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> I'm pretty sure he has 6BLD UWR.



Wow.. I don't know how I forgot that..


----------



## Ollie (Nov 15, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> You reviewed each puzzle yet had only slightly over 2 seconds per letter O_O.



Haha, that makes it sound slow! I can do around 5:00-5:30 if I rush, but taking away the 4+5BLD review is possible too. I should practice that one day when I have time.



kclejeune said:


> Wow.. I don't know how I forgot that..



Just 7BLD to do - need a mini 7x7x7


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice work!

It seems so crazy to remember that much through sentences only.

By the way, did you ever do the beer multi/plan on it?


----------



## Julian (Nov 15, 2013)

Awesome! So few pauses [noparse][/noparse]


----------

